# Hognose or beardy.



## Install (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm (hopefully) going to be a first time reptile keeper. I'm attracted to bearded dragons because I understand they're diurnal, amenable to being handled and generally a good pet. The negative is the size they obtain - I would prefer it if they were smaller, but hey ho. I'm not going to squeeze a reptile into anything inappropriate.

Now, as for hognoses (or pygmy pythons?). I am essentially asking you folks how they compare to beardies with regards to activity. Given they're snakes I'll assume that they're not a fan of being handled, but if they're also nocturnal and I'll never see 'em it's not ideal!

Thanks

Edit: I thought I might as well ask how you folks would class bearded dragons in terms of their temperament and how they are to 'handle'.


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Install said:


> Now, as for hognoses (or pygmy pythons?). I am essentially asking you folks how they compare to beardies with regards to activity. Given they're snakes I'll assume that they're not a fan of being handled, but if they're also nocturnal and I'll never see 'em it's not ideal!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: I thought I might as well ask how you folks would class bearded dragons in terms of their temperament and how they are to 'handle'.


Hoggies are diurnal and happen to be very interesting snakes indeed. They can hood up like a cobra, feign death like a dice snake, they like to tunnel around their enclosure, and they 'head butt-strike'. They also happen to be the cutest snake around.


----------



## Cavetroll87 (Oct 3, 2012)

I LOVE my hoggies as they a grumpy little :censor: but its all bravado and I love that they think they are tough but are softies really :flrt:

All I would say if you want an animal you can watch hoggies do spend alot of time burrowing so you can go a without seeing them a little while every now and then


----------



## Install (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies so far - I wonder if you could contrast their behaviour with bearded dragons?

I'm not expecting either animal to dance around and do a jig, but I'd prefer something that isn't actively anti-social!


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

i had a hognose and he loved being handled and was so active in his tank, was lovely watch. I have a bearded dragon, and hes a grump most of the time! he can be handled, but once hes out he doesnt stay with you most of the time, he'd rather be off in search of 'rival males' in reflective objects for him to have a good old head bobbing session with... my snakes enjoying handling more so than my beardie.


----------



## Fen (Nov 7, 2013)

Get a hognose. Beardies are expensive (comparatively), and require more attention than a snake. Plus, once they reach adulthood they're completely Inactive. My two are a burden compared to my corns. 
Snakes are more responsive, lower maintenance, lower expense and generally more fun. 
Happy herping


----------



## Install (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks folks.
I admit I'm quite surprised, I genuinely thought the response would be the other way around.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

IMO lizards are FAR more interesting than snakes.

Have you considered a Rankins dragon? They are much like beardies but smaller - very sociable and handlable.


----------



## Install (Dec 9, 2013)

jools said:


> IMO lizards are FAR more interesting than snakes.
> 
> Have you considered a Rankins dragon? They are much like beardies but smaller - very sociable and handlable.


I hadn't, no. Given what I've found after a very brief search, I suppose the question may as well be 'hognose or Rankins Dragon' now. Well thanks for that, I'll keep looking and wait to see what folk think here.


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Install said:


> I hadn't, no. Given what I've found after a very brief search, I suppose the question may as well be 'hognose or Rankins Dragon' now. Well thanks for that, I'll keep looking and wait to see what folk think here.


Well TBH it depends on what you really want; a lizard or a snake.


----------



## Install (Dec 9, 2013)

Payne said:


> Well TBH it depends on what you really want; a lizard or a snake.


In a sense I want both. Or all three, given I've been offered another viable option! In reality I can only have one, so I'm asking what the differences are (apart from the whole 'legs' issue) to see which is more suited atm


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Install said:


> In a sense I want both. Or all three, given I've been offered another viable option! In reality I can only have one, so I'm asking what the differences are (apart from the whole 'legs' issue) to see which is more suited atm


A hognose snake requires a lot less room than a beardie/vitikins. It is vastly cheaper, more interesting, and they are less work as they don't require feeding every day. I would go with the hoggie, but then again I'm a snake guy.


----------



## Install (Dec 9, 2013)

Payne said:


> A hognose snake requires a lot less room than a beardie/vitikins. It is vastly cheaper, more interesting, and they are less work as they don't require feeding every day. I would go with the hoggie, but then again I'm a snake guy.


What do you mean by more interesting? Two people have mentioned that from opposing sides, it'd be nice if you could just expand a little.


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Install said:


> What do you mean by more interesting? Two people have mentioned that from opposing sides, it'd be nice if you could just expand a little.


As I said previously:


Payne said:


> Hoggies are diurnal and happen to be very interesting snakes indeed. They can hood up like a cobra, feign death like a dice snake, they like to tunnel around their enclosure, and they 'head butt-strike'. They also happen to be the cutest snake around.


I'd also like to add that they are rear-fanged venomous too.
I've never had a beardie or any lizard for that matter, but they don't strike me as interesting. They don't seem to do anything.


----------



## Install (Dec 9, 2013)

Payne said:


> As I said previously:
> I'd also like to add that they are rear-fanged venomous too.
> I've never had a beardie or any lizard for that matter, but they don't strike me as interesting. They don't seem to do anything.


Wonderful, thanks. It's definitely given me something to think over. The 'compact' size is definitely a huge plus.


----------



## herpivore (Jun 11, 2013)

Hoggie, no question.

Take up 1/2 the space of a beardy, feeding once or twice a week as opposed to every day, poops once a week.

Beardys are great when they are young but once they get passed 2 or 3 they just sit and bask and fart and eat.

Hoggies are little terrors, mine fills his water bowl with substrate every day without fail, he wont eat if I watch him, he constantly tries to escape. Its great when he has a hissy fit when i try to get him out, then 2 seconds after is trying to bury his little head in my hand  They have so much character for a tiny snake :flrt:


----------



## Hollybob (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm biased towards a hognose because I absolutely adore them.

But it sounds like a hoggie may be the better choice for you. From what I've seen, bearded dragons seem calm and docile but entirely without personality. 
Hoggies come with a bundle of traits that just make them so interesting.

I'm currently keeping my 3 month old in a faunarium. We paid £100 for her and the initial set up kit which seemed like an amazing deal.

My old hoggie cost me more than that alone so I would do some research before buying.


----------



## bigking97 (Mar 13, 2007)

I've had both before and currently only have a beardie......love him, but I want to sit and watch him and he just sits still now, on a lucky day he might change rock lol great and active from babies but adults can be a little boring.

So if you want something with more interaction Id go hoggy. Although I do love watching dragons eat.

Hoggy, easier, cheaper, smaller set up and lower cost for maintenance. 

But if you have never had a snake I go try handle one in a shop etc to make sure your ok with their traits as first time I seen mine puff up I was like :gasp::whip: but just get used to its all show.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry if this has already been mentioned as I haven't read all the thread (got to get ready for work) but have you considered a Rankins dragon? Very similar to a bearded but smaller.....a friend of mine has some babies still for sale I think that she bred herself from her lovely adults...or you could look around, though they aren't as common as Beardeds : victory:


----------



## Install (Dec 9, 2013)

Artisan said:


> Sorry if this has already been mentioned as I haven't read all the thread (got to get ready for work) but have you considered a Rankins dragon? Very similar to a bearded but smaller.....a friend of mine has some babies still for sale I think that she bred herself from her lovely adults...or you could look around, though they aren't as common as Beardeds : victory:


Someone did, yeah. Does their activity tend to tail off as they get older as beardies do?

Also thanks for the replies!


----------



## naughtyboy (May 27, 2012)

hoggy all the way, got all types of snakes and mine is funny as hell, espec when you got this 8" baby trying to give it the im a fully grown king cobra act.

always out round faunarium, more out than burrowing.

full of character.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm considering a snake next year and was sold on a Royal but these little Hog's sound awesome! Do they all have an attitude where they head butt and act all big and bad, even when very young? Do they continue to always be like this even when they know you well? They sound awesome and would make a nice first snake. OP - I think you should get what appeals the most and you can see yourself with for a long time.


----------



## Install (Dec 9, 2013)

Oxmonitor said:


> I'm considering a snake next year and was sold on a Royal but these little Hog's sound awesome! Do they all have an attitude where they head butt and act all big and bad, even when very young? Do they continue to always be like this even when they know you well? They sound awesome and would make a nice first snake. OP - I think you should get what appeals the most and you can see yourself with for a long time.


Yep. I'm here to gauge which appeals to me the most.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Install said:


> Yep. I'm here to gauge which appeals to me the most.


Hognose looks pretty appealing :2thumb:


----------



## Install (Dec 9, 2013)

Oxmonitor said:


> Hognose looks pretty appealing :2thumb:


That's true. So do Rankins dragons now I've heard 'em mentioned. As soon as someone can tell me if Rankins tend to get lazier as they get older I think I've made a decision really.

Edit: I'm already edging towards the hognose as it is. That doesn't mean I don't want more opinions, I won't be getting one until the NY anyway I imagine.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Install said:


> Someone did, yeah. Does their activity tend to tail off as they get older as beardies do?
> 
> Also thanks for the replies!


I'm not sure tbh, as I've not kept them myself. But I an vouch for Hoggies, super cool little snakes. I have a lovely chilled out lad....think it's because he's been brought up around boas  total contradiction to the usual hoggy attitude. Never hisses or bluffs, really happy to come out and be handled. Little diamond he is


----------



## Hardy87 (Apr 7, 2011)

I've not got a hognose but i have a beardy and I also have 2 Royal pythons... 

I agree with posts saying that Beardys are more expensive and a little more hands on, through experience with Royals I couldn't tell you alot about hognoses because i know nothing about them but beardys IMO take a lot more care. Not that it's a bad thing because I love him more than any of my reps maybe because he was my first one... Not that i don't love the others btw just beardys appear to have personality.

:lol2:


----------

